# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Đà Nẵng thật đẹp

## dulichnt

Em vừa mới cả gia đình về quê chồng Đà nẵng 5 ngày.
Đây là lần đầu tiên về quê chồng nên quá xá run luôn mấy chị ơi.
Đà nẵng nhỏ, nhưng đẹp và sạch lắm, lại không bị kẹt xe như trong mình . hì hì hì ...........
Ở nhà làm dâu được 3 ngày thì cùng ông xã lên Bà Nà.
Đi cáp treo thật thú vị, giá vé 160.000/người, cả lên và xuống. Khách sạn Lệ Niêm trên đỉnh tuyệt vời cho các cặp yeu nhau, giá cũng khá nhẹ. 500.000/ngày bao gồm ăn sáng. Bọn em đã định đăng ký, nhưng lại phát hiện 1 điều: Hổng có cái gì để ăn. Hic. Nhà hàng với thực đơn lèo tèo và giá mắc kinh khủng. Thế lại hai vợ chồng quyết định xuống núi.
Về đến Đà Nẵng khoảng 14h, mệt khủng hoảng, ghé vào làm dĩa bánh ướt ở đường Trần Phú ngon tuyệt cú mèo, giá khoảng 15000 hay 20.000 gì đó, quán bánh cuốn Tiến hưng hay Tiến Hùng, em cũng chẵng nhớ nữa, gần Đài truyền hình.(Thsapd truyền hình rất cao).
An xong thì ... buồn ngủ. Mét cỡ quá, vợ chồng về nhà người thân cũng 3 ngày roài .. hi hi hi .. thế là khách sạn thẳng tiến. Định ngủ vài giờ roài đi chơi, nhưng vào khách sạn thấy ấm cúng, thế là quyết định ngủ luôn qua đêm. Giá phòng bình thường, 250k, nhưng được cái phòng ốc ấm cúng và rất sạch sẽ.
6h chiều dậy đi ăn bánh tráng cuốn thịt heo Trần. Tương tự Bánh tráng trảng bàng, như lát thịt heo 2 đầu mỡ ngộ thật và ngọt thịt lắm, không như heo công nghiệp em vẫn hay mua chợ phạm văn hai .. hi hi hi
Tối vợ chông thong dong bát phố rồi ghé vào quán cà phê Bảo Nam trân, nó xây cứ như kiểu Huế xưa, nhưng lại có thang cuốn đi lên như siêu thị, pó tay.tongue.gif
Khuya 2h sáng dậy đi coi cầu xoay Sông Hàn. cũng bình thường thôi, nhưng phố đêm mát rượi giá sông, thích lắm mấy mẹ à.
Sang năm nhất định em lại về quê chồng tiếp... người dân đà nẵng thân thiện, đi chợ giá cả vừa phải, chả thấy nói thách như vào chợ Bến Thành.

----------

